# Albino and mutant roaches, do they exist?



## bugmankeith (Oct 10, 2006)

I've heard many times there's no such thing as a mutant or albino roach, but after looking around I have come to the conclusion these are both true.

Many have said roaches cant be albino, or at least cant be white in color, they said a white roach is a newly molted one, which is partly true. Why cant a roach be albino, just because it doesnt have red blood doesnt mean it cant have red eyes. Cicadas and some flies have red eyes, and they dont have red blood either. And take a look at true albino animals, even they are not 100% white, some body parts remain other colors. So mabye an albino roach wouldnt have red eyes, or mabye it would but the body wouldnt be white color, mabye instead it would be cream color? 

On this site we have seen a roach that is speckled with light areas, and the regular color is dark brown-black, so who knows mabye that is an albino roach,(or what people would call an albino) afterall it's not that color because it just molted, that was already proven.






 So if we find roaches that are different colors than normal, than im sure a white roach can and did pop up somewhere.

In my book I found this article, read it.






I also came across this site, which advertises a book on albino creatures. It too mentions about an albino cockroach (scroll to the bottom under "insects"), I havent read the book so I dont know what info it has, or if there is a picture.  
http://www.kellymilnerhalls.com/index.2ts?page=albino

Now back to the mutant roaches, here is proof of mutant german roaches, and the white eye american cockroach. Once again, mabye an albino roach is a roach with white eyes, who knows?  





http://everest.ento.vt.edu/~watson/pages/Photoalbum.html


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone else have pictures of more mutant roaches they would like to share, or more documentation about albino roaches?


----------



## Scarp172 (Oct 11, 2006)

Keith,
You've already got my picture up there, but on the thread I started about it Dexter from Double D's mentioned a friend of his was breeding the "blonde" morph of B. Dubia, perhaps he'd like to elaborate a bit more on that?


----------



## JohnxII (Oct 12, 2006)

AFAIK, Richie used to have a colony of albino _P. americana_. Don't know if he still got them now.


----------



## IguanaMama (Oct 12, 2006)

Were the bodies white or just the eyes?


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the news everyone, hopefully Dexter and Richie can tell us more.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 13, 2006)

IguanaMama said:


> Were the bodies white or just the eyes?


I *think* it was just the eyes. He hinted they may be blind, but nobody knows for sure.


----------



## Acro (Oct 13, 2006)

*White-Eye Cockroach*

Check out this link to read about the American cockroach (Periplaneta americana) "White-eye" form.  It also has info on many other cool roaches.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh2/Roaches/


----------

